# Boils.



## Ardie/WI

It seems that I've been getting those a lot lately.

Is there a vitamin, mineral or herb that my body might need to combat them?


----------



## Sugar

> There are several different types of boils. Among these are:
> 
> * Furuncle or carbuncle: This is an abscess in the skin caused by the bacterium Staphylococcus aureus. A furuncle can have one or more openings onto the skin and may be associated with a fever or chills.
> 
> * Cystic acne: This is a type of abscess that is formed when oil ducts become clogged and infected. Cystic acne affects deeper skin tissue that the more superficial inflammation from common acne. Cystic acne is most common on the face and typically occurs in the teenage years.
> 
> 
> * Hidradenitis suppurativa: This is a condition in which there are multiple abscesses that form under the armpits and often in the groin area. These areas are a result of local inflammation of the sweat glands. This form of skin infection is difficult to treat with antibiotics alone and typically requires a surgical procedure to remove the involved sweat glands in order to stop the skin inflammation.
> 
> * Pilonidal cyst: This is a unique kind of abscess that occurs in the crease of the buttocks. Pilonidal cysts often begin as tiny areas of infection in the base of the area of skin from which hair grows (the hair follicle). With irritation from direct pressure, over time the inflamed area enlarges to become a firm, painful, tender nodule making it difficult to sit without discomfort. These frequently form after long trips that involve prolonged sitting.
> 
> *Why do boils occur?*
> 
> There are many causes of boils. Some boils can be caused by an ingrown hair. Others can form as the result of a splinter or other foreign material that has become lodged in the skin. Others boils, such as those of acne, are caused by plugged sweat glands that become infected.
> 
> The skin is an essential part of our immune defense against materials and microbes that are foreign to our body. Any break in the skin, such as a cut or scrape, can develop into an abscess should it then become infected with *bacteria*.



more help here

When I was a child...not sure this is OK today...but my mother gave us a pinch of sulfur for summer sores they were called. Today I can not take sulfur antibiotics not sure why I was fine back then...it may be that they are just toooo strong.


----------



## MELOC

vitamin C helps prevent some boils.


----------



## chickenista

An outbreak of boils usually means that you have too much sugar in your diet or too much rich food and/or processed foods like breads. (happy holidays)
Try cutting out all the good stuff and drinking a lot of water or cleansing types teas and eating yogurt to clean out your system.
They should go away when you are clean.

I hate those things!


----------



## Ardie/WI

chickenista said:


> An outbreak of boils usually means that you have too much sugar in your diet or too much rich food and/or processed foods like breads. (happy holidays)
> Try cutting out all the good stuff and drinking a lot of water or cleansing types teas and eating yogurt to clean out your system.
> They should go away when you are clean.
> 
> I hate those things!


It must be something else because Roger and I follow the Weight Watcher's Food Plan. We also drink 5-8 glasses of water a day. Yes, yogurt too.


----------



## dashley

when I was a kid my grandmother made us eat raisins for boils. Not sure why, but that is what she did.


----------



## HillJill

*I've got a friend who has repeated bouts of boils in certain areas of her body. They get so bad that she has to have them lanced and drained. Her doctor told her that it is from a form of bacteria in her body that cannot be gotten rid of. It can only be treated at the site of the boil itself. My Mom told me to tell her to put a piece of raw bacon or salt pork over the boil and cover it, leaving it in place for 24 hours. This drew the boil to a head, as she called it, and prevented the need for lancing and draining. Other than that, I don't know how to prevent them. If you find out a sure fire way to get them to stay away, I'm sure my friend would LOVE to have the advice. Hers are very painful.*


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

HillJill said:


> *I've got a friend who has repeated bouts of boils in certain areas of her body. They get so bad that she has to have them lanced and drained. Her doctor told her that it is from a form of bacteria in her body that cannot be gotten rid of. It can only be treated at the site of the boil itself. My Mom told me to tell her to put a piece of raw bacon or salt pork over the boil and cover it, leaving it in place for 24 hours. This drew the boil to a head, as she called it, and prevented the need for lancing and draining. Other than that, I don't know how to prevent them. If you find out a sure fire way to get them to stay away, I'm sure my friend would LOVE to have the advice. Hers are very painful.*


 I have done that before using salt pork. There was a salve that contained a lot of salt you use to bring them to a head,you could get it at most drug stores. I have used vasoline or lard and mix salt in it and bandage it over the boil. These all have worked for me. Eddie


----------



## bubbahead

I have suffered with these cursed things for years. I tend to get them on my inner thigh area. I have found that using a microfiber cloth or one of those net pouffs with a good antibacterial soap works well to keep them at bay. I also swipe the area with witch hazel or diluted alcohol. Seems to work for me.


----------



## anniew

a drawing salve with Ickthamol (not sure of the spelling) is a help.


----------



## chris30523

Ardie/WI said:


> It must be something else because Roger and I follow the Weight Watcher's Food Plan. We also drink 5-8 glasses of water a day. Yes, yogurt too.


Maybe your body is cleansing itself of all the bad stuff you were eating before the diet?


----------



## Rick

bubbahead said:


> I have suffered with these cursed things for years. I tend to get them on my inner thigh area. I have found that using a microfiber cloth or one of those net pouffs with a good antibacterial soap works well to keep them at bay. I also swipe the area with witch hazel or diluted alcohol. Seems to work for me.


I will second that- thorough scrubbing and alcohol.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

bubbahead said:


> I have suffered with these cursed things for years. I tend to get them on my inner thigh area. I have found that using a microfiber cloth or one of those net pouffs with a good antibacterial soap works well to keep them at bay. I also swipe the area with witch hazel or diluted alcohol. Seems to work for me.


 That also sounds like another good idea to use a Luffa sponge for. Eddie


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

You could try a comfrey poultice, Ardie. That's the first thing I'd try.

Secondarily, try chamomile tea. It has antiseptic and antibacterial qualities. Brew a pot and take it internally as a tea, and then when the tea is stewed (cold and strong), wet a soft cloth with it and dab it on the boil. Do this several times a day. I'd also up my garlic and vitamin C intake. 

Other than that, I'd go to the doctor and have the darned things lanced. Life is too short to live with boils!


----------



## TnMtngirl

I read online some place that sulfer caused boils,the body is trying to be rid of it.My son has one now he and DH suffer from them now and again.Eating mustard on sandwiches two or three times a week helps.Also using a clear soap in the bath such as neutrogena.


----------



## charliesbugs

My four grade teacher( long ago) told me to eat a pinch of cream of tartar every day.I put it in juice cause it DOES NOT taste good.Her husband had had boils and an old lady told him to use the cream of tartar.He never got any more.And neither have I.It's worth a try if you have boils...


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hello, a friend of mine use to get boils a lot. Her mom told her to take a extra pinch of salt in some water and drink. 1 X a day. It seem to keep her from breaking out. Of course the ones you have already have to be treated.


----------



## sjhorn

My brother used to get boils when he was about 6 years old and the doctor told him it was from your blood and that he should eat liver and rasins and he was nevered bothered by them again


----------



## catdance62

Liver and raisins are both sources of iron, so perhaps some boils are caused by an iron deficiency?
i've never had one and I hope I never get one.


----------



## Marilyn in CO

I second the answer of "your body is detoxifing through your skin".....seeing that you are on weight watchers and have eliminated junk food. Also it could be toxic bowel or bloodstream. A suggestion of beta carotene, vit E and the herb Yellow Dock. After lancing a boil a person could apply tea tree oil & Golden Seal salve.


----------



## carolb5

Having a doctor look at these and possibly do a culture would help with proper treatment. MRSA also presents itself as a boil. Hope this helps.


----------



## DaynaJ

My grandmother used to take the inside skin out of an egg, put it-(wet side towards boil)
over the boil. As egg white dries it shrinks & helps bring to a head &/ or helps get the core to surface so you can squeeze/pick it out. Yes it's painful, but cheaper than the Dr, which we just didn't do when I was little--. 
In this day of MRSA, make sure everything you touch it with is sterile!


----------



## dancingfatcat

l used to get these really bad when I was little. I remember the doc said it was do to an iron defenciency so he gave me these huge horse pills of iron. I didn't have them after that. I remember those pills were huge and my mom would have to wrestle with me to get em down


----------

